# Awesome old Aurora commercial



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Was digging thru stuff on an old hard drive and found this. A friend who helped me get into playing with video cameras on slot cars sent it to me ages ago. He used to have it up on YouTube, but the account doesn't seem to be active anymore, and I thought the video was lost forever. Figured I'd link it here where other slotheads can enjoy it... :thumsbup:






--rick


----------



## XFA (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice Find 

Gonzo


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool commercial...sounds like Joe Friday (Jack Webb) from Dragnet doing the voice...RM


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I remember the commercial for AFX and Tyco!! But nothing bets that one!!! Thank you for sharing..


----------



## 280A (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Rick, this is an awesome movie indeed, thanks a lot for sharing it here and on youtube !!!








Kind regards from Holland,
Marco


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

VERY COOL!! Thanks for sharing!

Later The it seems to me the stock "Box" t-jets ran at about the speed they show in the commercial. Until we "fixed" them Rockinator :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I wish I could get all of mine to run at that nice slow and smooth speed. This is one of the few times in the 1960's that the toy was actually as good as the commercial made it look.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What's bad is I can remember seeing it on TV!  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey, I know a guy who has that video, plus plenty more Aurora AFX spots on DVD ;-)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> What's bad is I can remember seeing it on TV!  rr


Ditto


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> I wish I could get all of mine to run at that nice slow and smooth speed. This is one of the few times in the 1960's that the toy was actually as good as the commercial made it look.


Get a 90 ohm or higher controller and you should be able to cruise like that commercial.
hojoe


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

Check this out.
Aurora AFX Model Race Cars Commercial (1971) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYPbFXBd1Rc&feature=youtu.be


----------

